# Dodge Blowing White Smoke



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Had to take a quick trip to get my DW from my daughter's in NE in the Truck and it ran fine. Got 16.5 mpg even with the cold and snow, so it came as a surprise when I drove it to store a few days later, started fine but within 4 blocks bogged down and started blowing white smoke. finally got it nursed home and parked. I went and got a new fuel filter and some treatment thinking that with buying fuel at a regular truck stop and with temp. around 0 it might have started to gel. Tried to start it and the batteries were down. Finally borrowed the big charger from work tonight, put it on 12V start and fired the beast up. It started fine ran for 60 sec ok then bogged down, blew white smoke and died. Restarted but it ran rough and continued blowing smoke. Did some searching and found everything from air in the fuel line to plugged injectors to bad injector pump. With it being so cold, thinking of waiting for warmer weather to try to work on it since I don't have a garage or a place to put it in to warm up, but do any of you diesel owners have any thoughts?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It wasn't a diesel but I have seen this before. I had a nissan truck with a blown head gasket. When it was cold, I could start it OK, but as it warmed up and the block expanded, it would start sucking water and antifreeze into the cylinders which would exit the exhaust pipe as billowing white steam. I was even pulled over by a lady cop who told me I would have to park it and have it towed. It took me quite a while to convince her it was steam and to let me go on my way.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> Had to take a quick trip to get my DW from my daughter's in NE in the Truck and it ran fine. Got 16.5 mpg even with the cold and snow, so it came as a surprise when I drove it to store a few days later, started fine but within 4 blocks bogged down and started blowing white smoke. finally got it nursed home and parked. I went and got a new fuel filter and some treatment thinking that with buying fuel at a regular truck stop and with temp. around 0 it might have started to gel. Tried to start it and the batteries were down. Finally borrowed the big charger from work tonight, put it on 12V start and fired the beast up. It started fine ran for 60 sec ok then bogged down, blew white smoke and died. Restarted but it ran rough and continued blowing smoke. Did some searching and found everything from air in the fuel line to plugged injectors to bad injector pump. With it being so cold, thinking of waiting for warmer weather to try to work on it since I don't have a garage or a place to put it in to warm up, but do any of you diesel owners have any thoughts?


I'm no diesel expert, but I can search the internet! This is what I found. Good luck!
If white smoke is still visible after the engine has warmed up, the engine may have one or more bad injectors, retarded injection timing or a worn injection pump. Low compression can also be a source of white smoke. Air in the fuel system can also cause white smoke


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

My brother had a similar problem with his 2003 Ford 7.3, the dealer kept saying injectors, but he said the fuel pump, they kept saying it wasn't, till he got my buddy there to put a pressure gauge on, it was low, actually low enough that the truck stalled right there. When he could drive it it was puffing white smoke, misfiring, and would have a top speed of about 40 when it was floored.

I doubt your fuel has gelled, it could be injectors, but I doubt that as well. Head gasket is a chance, but a very very small chance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For a Diesel, that sounds like a fuel problem. No doubt it would likely be a coolant leak if it were a gasser. Where's Carey when we need him?!?!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I see you are in Iowa, this new ultralow sulphur fuel and or biodiesel is bad about geling. but white smoke is water, sorry to tell you that. good luck
glad i dont have one of those anymore.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

If it were a gasser it would be the head, but when my head gaskets went on my Ford 6.0 (big surprise) there was no smoke. So I am with the concensus on the fuel. Pump or injectors. Given the age, it could really be either. Won't know until you test it.

Another thing is that infamous dowl issue in the Dodge diesels. I really don't recall what that does but it is an issue for some. Could probably google it if Carey doesn't chime in first.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course being a Dodge doesn't help much --


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Of course being a Dodge doesn't help much --


Wasn't the last time I saw this symtom on here from a Duramax?!?!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for chipping in. I decided that I'm not really going to do anything with it until it warms up (May?). Hopefully it's not much or too expensive. I'm a year away from having it paid off and hate to have to sink another $3 - 4000 into it. If I could get 12 mpg pulling to RV and 17 wo, I would go back to a gasser.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> If I could get 12 mpg pulling to RV and 17 wo, I would go back to a gasser.


I have heard 100's, nay, 1000's of folks here say that they had wished that they had originally bought a diesel instead of first buying a gasser and then trading up to a diesel -- but I can honestly say that never have i heard anyone that tows anything actually ever say that they would switch back from a DIESEL to a GASSER...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry guys. I left Elkhart sun morn and gotta be in Lake Tahoe Wed morn. Im gettin er whipped. Evanston, Wy tonight.

If a head gasket isnt leaking, white smoke is a fuel problem.

Its been real cold. minus 5 last night. After idleing my truck all night I get a ton of white smoke on my first few inital takeoffs. Thats normal for any diesel.

I also get a good amount of white smoke when Im starting my engine at zero degrees. It will clear up after 5mons or so. Thats normal for a non emission diesel too.

I guess you have no engine codes?

Its not missing? Just bogging..

Id say a fuel pressure problem, not injectors. Rarely does all your injectors go bad at once. When an injector goes bad, the engine acts like it has a miss.

Ok here is my guess. Id say its the fuel pressure control solinoid in the pump. I dont think your pump is bad because its starts good. When a pump is bad its bad all the time.

Its got to be a sensor or something having to do with fuel presure. I bet the right mechanic could have it fixed for a couple hundred. Something is sticking that controls fuel pressure is my guess.

I doubt I'll be back on for a few days. Been real busy. Sorry.

Good luck and check the turbo diesel register forum for maybe an answer. Just use that for a guess. Take what is said with a grain of salt though. Just use the forums as a guide.

By reading all the white smoke threads there makes my head hurt. Guys seem to get all flipped out about it, and many times 99 out of 100 its totally normal to have a large cloud of white smoke at start up at zero degrees. I laugh and laugh..

Look for threads about fuel pressure control solinoids and sensors. Your is different than mine so I cant exactly say for sure what the name of the part im thinking of.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, You are right. It may clear back up after the temps warm back up. Cold weather plays heck with diesels that arent being driving alot.

Carey


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> Had to take a quick trip to get my DW from my daughter's in NE in the Truck and it ran fine. Got 16.5 mpg even with the cold and snow, so it came as a surprise when I drove it to store a few days later, started fine but within 4 blocks bogged down and started blowing white smoke. finally got it nursed home and parked. I went and got a new fuel filter and some treatment thinking that with buying fuel at a regular truck stop and with temp. around 0 it might have started to gel. Tried to start it and the batteries were down. Finally borrowed the big charger from work tonight, put it on 12V start and fired the beast up. It started fine ran for 60 sec ok then bogged down, blew white smoke and died. Restarted but it ran rough and continued blowing smoke. Did some searching and found everything from air in the fuel line to plugged injectors to bad injector pump. With it being so cold, thinking of waiting for warmer weather to try to work on it since I don't have a garage or a place to put it in to warm up, but do any of you diesel owners have any thoughts?


Hey Larry, if you are not familiar with the webiste I've included a link to, check it out. I bet you will get some answers really quick. We know that Cummins is an awesome engine. It will get worked out. Good luck. Phillip

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/1st-and-2nd-generation-ram-years-1989-f113.html?s=&daysprune=1&f=113


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Larry,

You should checkout the following sites and post your question there. There are lots of knowledgeable people there with Dodge and Cummins experience specifically. I'd bet someone there will quickly identify the most likely causes of the problem.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com
http://www.dieseltruckresource.com
http://www.cumminsforum.com

I did a quick search and it seems like some of the main sources of problems might be fuel related like injectors or pumps. Several people also reported issues in the cold when the grid heaters for the intake stopped working.

Good Luck,


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the comments. I do love the power of the Diesel but I know more about a gasser and it cost less to get it worked on. Bad thing is that the nearest place that would even look at it is 30 miles away, none of the local guys want anything to do with the Dodge! My thought is to hope for warmer weather. This is the first time it has done this but I did loss the fuel lift pump last fall and it blew white smoke them too, so my thinking is either heater problem or according to several threads, a fuel timing issue. I may have to get it in some place to have it looked at before taking off long distance. Hate to get out to AZ and get stuck out there







. Then again that might not be so bad with this cold air mass from Canada.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sorry guys. I left Elkhart sun morn and gotta be in Lake Tahoe Wed morn. Im gettin er whipped. Evanston, Wy tonight.
> 
> If a head gasket isnt leaking, white smoke is a fuel problem.
> 
> ...


Just thought I would get back to you about the codes. All I'm showing is P1693, if I remember right, a general code to say hey, look at me! Tried to start it tonight before the 8" of snow hits, it started alright but then acts like it runs out of fuel. I had replaced the fuel pump earlier this fall and replaced the fuel filter when I started having problems so to my way of thinking since it runs OK for 30 sec or so is that there is a problem in the fuel line somewhere (pump fills the fuel filter) or the fuel pump that I bought is junk. Either way, will have to wait for warmer weather before I work on it. Let me know what you think of my thought.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe your truck has a fuel pump relay, maybe thats it. You never know, maybe the lift pump went bad again. I still think its a fuel supply problem or pump pressure problem. Mine has a pump pressure control solinoid. I dont know if yours has that. I think so though.

Snow. lol Yeah I gotta run back thru that storm. Its ugly thru Wy. Ne. and Ia. I made it back over to Wells, Nv. today, I thought Id let the storm pass a bit so I gave up for the night. I hope to time it right. I'll make it to around North Platte, Ne. Tomorrow night.

Just was looking at safe travel usa.com and the roads thru these 3 states are just ugly right now. Boy the missouri river area has been slammed with snow lately.

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I believe your truck has a fuel pump relay, maybe thats it. You never know, maybe the lift pump went bad again. I still think its a fuel supply problem or pump pressure problem. Mine has a pump pressure control solinoid. I dont know if yours has that. I think so though.
> 
> Snow. lol Yeah I gotta run back thru that storm. Its ugly thru Wy. Ne. and Ia. I made it back over to Wells, Nv. today, I thought Id let the storm pass a bit so I gave up for the night. I hope to time it right. I'll make it to around North Platte, Ne. Tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


Just checked 511Nebraska.org and there is a lot of roads closed in eastern Nebraska and some closures in Iowa. The storm has blown through but it's suppose to be cold and windy for the next few days. Good luck and stay safe. BTW in case you didn't know, ifnyou are caught driving on a closed highway in NE, you can land in jail.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lmbevard said:


> I believe your truck has a fuel pump relay, maybe thats it. You never know, maybe the lift pump went bad again. I still think its a fuel supply problem or pump pressure problem. Mine has a pump pressure control solinoid. I dont know if yours has that. I think so though.
> 
> Snow. lol Yeah I gotta run back thru that storm. Its ugly thru Wy. Ne. and Ia. I made it back over to Wells, Nv. today, I thought Id let the storm pass a bit so I gave up for the night. I hope to time it right. I'll make it to around North Platte, Ne. Tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


Just checked 511Nebraska.org and there is a lot of roads closed in eastern Nebraska and some closures in Iowa. The storm has blown through but it's suppose to be cold and windy for the next few days. Good luck and stay safe. BTW in case you didn't know, ifnyou are caught driving on a closed highway in NE, you can land in jail.
[/quote]

Yeah a lot of states have went to that law. Im in Cheyenne getting fuel. I just went thru Laramie a few mins ago and the temp was minus 25, lol..

I slept in this morn and hopefully by the time I hit eastern Ne tomorrow things will be better. I might make North Platte tonight, but I might just give up at Sydney. Minus 8 here in Cheyenne..

Gotta love old man winter.









Stay warm Bud!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol speaking of white smoke.. When the temp gets to below -10 all diesels have huge plumes of what could be called white smoke. I looked in my mirror back at Laramie and my dodge had a good 20 foot trail of smoke behind it. That aint nothin, you should see the semis.

But yeah, not fuel related, its temp related. Its like steam out the pipes. Looks cool anyway on semis with 2 smoke stacks..

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> lol speaking of white smoke.. When the temp gets to below -10 all diesels have huge plumes of what could be called white smoke. I looked in my mirror back at Laramie and my dodge had a good 20 foot trail of smoke behind it. That aint nothin, you should see the semis.
> 
> But yeah, not fuel related, its temp related. Its like steam out the pipes. Looks cool anyway on semis with 2 smoke stacks..
> 
> Carey


Just checked this morning and 80 looks clear all across the state. Ain't the internet cool when you can look at cameras setup on the highways and see people drive by? BTW we're in for a spring thaw next week, suppose to reach into the high 30's.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I wish we could run our laptops on the dash from a mount. I see people all the time doing this. But for the good old DOT its illegal to have a running screen. If its on it has to be behind the drivers seat. They get guys all the time for it. Some play it off and say they have GPS tied to it.. Doesnt work, still a fine. They dont even like dash mounted GPS. They want to see clean dashes with nothing anging from the rear view mirrors or even roof mounted.

lol. What do they make us do. Afix all permits to the lower right corner of the windshield. Yeah a full sheet of paper taped to the lower right corner of my windshield... lol That blocks my view way worse then anything dash mounted could.

I now run an Indiana Transporter plate. Indiana requires us to run one on the trailer and one placed in the right corner of the windshield at all times. lol. Even when Im empty I have a plate in my windshield now. Now I have a plate and a permit on a full size sheet of paper in the right corner of my windshield..

lol

I guess if I had all the other stuff dash mounted Id have to have a mirror on the hoood to see whats at the right corner of my windshield.. Dang, DOT is always right...

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Yay! I finally got the Dodge started.







I figured it was a fuel problem so would have to wait for warmer weather. Got up to 48 yesterday. Had put a new fuel filter in and then one of my farmer friends suggested I get some 911 anti-gel. They have it at Wal-Mart but the found 2X as much at Farm & Home for a few $ more. Still wouldn't start so lossen the #1 fuel line to vent any air in system and finally started! I had put some treatment in the tank while coming back from NE, but the station I stopped at had all the pumps shut off and ended driving another 100 miles to get fuel. By then had burnt all the remqain fuel with the treatment and then turnt bitterly cold. I need to find some info on where all the components are so I can start checking some of the ovious things. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it started!!!


----------

